# Selly Oak Hospital August 15



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 2, 2015)

Evening All, 

I first visited Selly Oak last Novemeber, but onky got to see the morgue, so decided to revisit and hopefully see some more. I know this place has been done to death, but i have stolen abit of history from Wiki:

The hospital closed in 2012 upon completion of the new Queen Elizabeth Hospital. Relocation of the first services from Selly Oak began during the summer of 2010 when its A&E department moved to the new Q.E.Hospital on 16 June and over the next 7 days Critical Care and other departments moved step-by-step the 1.5 miles to the new hospital. On average one inpatient was moved every 5 minutes between 7 am and early evening [2] On the morning of 23 May 2010 a 'Service of Thanks' was held at Selly Oak Hospital to celebrate a century of caring and this was followed by a fun fair at which staff and patients were invited to "Take a Trip Down Memory Lane", sign a memory wall [3] and contribute to an on-line memories website. The reorganisation was first planned in 1998 though it was not until October 2004 that planning approval was given by Birmingham City Council, with construction beginning during 2006.

Selly Oak Hospital was well renowned for the trauma care it provided and had one of the best[citation needed] burns units in the country

Visited with MrBones and Tombo68


Selly Oak Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Selly Oak Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Selly Oak Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Selly Oak Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Selly Oak Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Selly Oak Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Selly Oak Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Selly Oak Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Selly Oak Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Selly Oak Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Selly Oak Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Selly Oak Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Selly Oak Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Selly Oak Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Selly Oak Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Selly Oak Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

A bit picture heavy i know, but we spent quite awhile here

Thanks for looking

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## krela (Aug 2, 2015)

Fantastic shots DJ.


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 2, 2015)

Great set of shots there DJ


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 2, 2015)

Lovely set dj..ant to go now lol


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks All, I am pleased with my shots from here this time


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 3, 2015)

Excellent set of shots from here DJ, good work
must have another go at this place


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 3, 2015)

First class images.


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 3, 2015)

Really nice, some excellent corridor shots again.


----------



## degenerate (Aug 3, 2015)

Good stuff, I'm digging this.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 4, 2015)

love the colours an how you process, an im not a fan of colour  good stuff mate!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks All  

MB, I know you are not a fan of colour lol. Cheers man, got my processing down to a T now I think


----------



## smiler (Aug 4, 2015)

I liked the exterior shots, really nice set, Thanks


----------



## ironsky (Aug 4, 2015)

These nice photos are tempting me down to Selly Oak.


----------



## sparky. (Oct 26, 2015)

beautiful mate


----------



## L.E.D (Feb 6, 2016)

love this, i remember it when it was still open and it's sad to see the old girl in a bit of a mess but great shots!


----------

